

Browser Javascript performance vs. adoption - edw519
http://awesomegeekblog.blogspot.com/2009/05/browser-javascript-performance-vs.html

======
pj
When I viewed the examples at <http://raphaeljs.com/> I noticed that Opera has
the smoothest graphics rendering, followed by IE, then Firefox. Didn't test
safari or chrome.

It's especially noticable on this one: <http://raphaeljs.com/chart.html>

